# engine harness



## 67goat56 (Mar 6, 2009)

hey guys--i finally got the dash apart and new harness on and dash back in. 
new problem, when i took the old wiring out, there was a single pink wire that went thru the firewall into the engine compartment and spliced into a white wire that had busted loose from the engine harness. since the engine won't turn over when the key is turned on, i think the white wire is from the ignition coil. not sure what parts are called, the small metal end of the white wire that goes into the engine harness is still in harness. questions---is white wire from coil?, how do i get the small metal end out of harness?, not enough wire connected to metal end to splice back onto white wire, what to do? and finally when i took the 2 harnesses loose from the bulkheads, i forgot to mark tops of harnesses, easy way to tell difference? thanks
please ignore my ignorance.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The harness connectors will only go on the block 1 way, should be easy to figure out by looking at them. The white wire may go to the coil, but that isn't why the starter doesn't turn the engine over. There are 2 wires on the solenoid. 1 is live with the key in the start position to activate the starter. Can't remember what color it is right now, maybe purple ?


----------



## 67goat56 (Mar 6, 2009)

must be purple. the harness that comes out of the console was wrecked by one of the previous owners. he cut 2 purple ,1 dark green and 1 light green from that harness and had those wires spliced into other wires of the old harness. i didn't pay attention to which ones that were.
my brother wired the old harness connector back together. not sure which purple went with the other purple. tried each way and both times the engine turned over. thoughts?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The purple wires at the console are for the neutral safety switch. 1 should be live with the key on and the switch completes the circuit to the other 1. By twisting them together, you manually complete the circuit and the starter will work with the shifter in any position. I don't remember if the purple wire continues to the solenoid or if it changes color when it gets to the fuse block. I'm going out to my shop in a bit and I'll see if the starter wires are still on my butchered harness to look at the colors.
The 2 green wires are for the back up lights.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The purple wire from the ns switch turns to blue at the starter. There are 2 wires at + side of the coil. 1 has a white fabric cover on it and is a resistance wire to prevent the points from burning. The other has a white plastic coating over a black wire with a yellow or orange stripe. That one comes from the solenoid also thru the harness and they both are wrapped up in the harness from the fuse block. The pink wire you have may be a bypass to get power to the coil while in the start circuit from the previous butcher.
If the metal end you referred to is the connector in the fuse block plug, they are held in by a tang on the connector. A very small screwdriver inserted from the interior side of the block will release the connector and let it come out to reattach the wire to it.


----------



## 67goat56 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks! Mitch---Kevin


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

You might want to give some serious consideration to swapping out the interior dash harness. Mine was a mess when I bought it of splice into splice into butt splice. I was really leary about taking on the job, but it wasn't as bad as I thought and I got superb customer support from M&H electrical. I think the harnesses are running aroud $300 now. Also, Lectric (M&H competitor) has a laminated wiring diagram that might help.
If you haven't already, do your back a favor and pull the drivers seat out.
Good luck//Mike


----------



## 67goat56 (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks--engine turns over but won't stay running, backfires real bad. could it be the loose wire in the engine harness? forgot to mention have a msd distributor.


----------



## 67goat56 (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks guys---my brothers came over and did the work. connected small wire to white wire and plugged into the engine harness. car starts and idles. had to make a temporary horn. wiring to it was cut. had to make splices to get outside blinkers and parking lights to work. what a mess. should pass inspection. new project--new wiring harnesses.


----------

